# Catfish guide at Cincinnati fishing show



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

As I was driving by the Cincinnati convention center I spotted catfish guide Dale Broughton towing his boat. He was getting ready to set it up for the Fishing show that is opening on the 21st. He normally has his table by the boat at the West end of the ground floor. So here is a great chance to talk with a pro catfish guide that fishes this part of the Ohio River. Just checking out his custome built fishing boat is really something to see. Kroger's is offering a $3 admission discount to the show if you want to save a few bucks. The show runs through the 25th. At least we can think about getting out to wet a line.


----------



## countryrc (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking forward to it!

Have A Great Day!


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

There seems to be a discount night every year for the show. This year was Wednesday night 1/21 - for a dollar! One :! I think they do this discount every year.

Was at the show and picked up one of Dale's flyers. Was thinking of giving him a try this summer.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have fished with Dale a time or two each year for the past four years. He is a really good guy and guide. Some nights are better than others but that is fishing, I had one night with a friend that we always go together we caught about thirty cats the largest was 42lbs. the top ten fish were 180 lbs. Our photos are on his table.


----------

